
Harold Martin Took Terabytes of NSA Docs [pdf] - djsumdog
https://cryptome.org/2016/10/martin-013.pdf
======
rurban
No, it says that all the media were several terabytes. So he had several hard
drives at home, at multiple computers. Not unusual.

